# Is VPS ok to host a game server?



## RombelIrk (Jul 25, 2016)

I would like to run a CounterStrike server on a VPS, is it okay or I should better think of a dedicated server for this purpose? Thank you.


----------



## Technowix (Jul 25, 2016)

I think this mostly depends of the provider, the cpu power and the "overselling ratio" if there is openvz/lxc in there 

Wich provider did you think ? For see what they offer ?
(Oh, and look here, most game server need high single-thread power than multithread power https://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html )


----------



## webhostuk (Jul 25, 2016)

it will truly depend upon the instance you will run of the VPS and resource required for the game you will run on the VPS. To be true dedicated server resource are always better over VPS for gaming applications.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm assuming you're talking about CSGO?


I used to run a medium network of CSGO servers.  There's a fairly in-depth approach to running an efficient CSGO server.


However, most of the time for average use I'd recommend a minimum of 2 CPU cores and 1 GB RAM.  Dedicated.  This is for a basic 10 man game server. 


Anything beyond that, you'll want more resources.  512MB RAM with 1 CPU core can work as well, however that's the "bare minimum" you'll need for a 10 man game server without a whole lot of NPC/bots.


----------



## HostSlick (Jul 30, 2016)

Depends on how big your game server is.


You also can get cheap dedis already at like $30 at places like QuadIX and such.


----------



## Walnuthost (Aug 7, 2016)

RombelIrk said:


> I would like to run a CounterStrike server on a VPS, is it okay or I should better think of a dedicated server for this purpose? Thank you.



I agree with technowix here. It greatly depends on  provider, the cpu power and the "overselling ratio.


----------



## TechVM (Aug 7, 2016)

Walnuthost said:


> and the "overselling ratio.



I would prefer just invest in a proper VPS. This way I would not have to deal having to worry about being cheated of the resources I has paid for. Especially for gaming/serious business needs.


----------



## web-project (Aug 7, 2016)

depends on the size of gaming server, if it will to busy than highly recommend to get a dedicated server, please note some with game you will get DDOS attacks and not all providers will host your gaming server.


----------



## VPSServer (Aug 23, 2016)

Most providers will host gaming servers, CPU speed is most important. 


The OS you use is also important. Windows Servers use more RAM then Linux based.


----------



## VPS6 (Aug 26, 2016)

Completely agree with the suggestions others have given you. It really depends on the requiremens that must be met in order to run the game properly. If the requirements fall under what a VPS can cover then you can run the game but it would also be a good idea to invest in a dedicated server. Now a days you can find some very inexpensive options.


----------



## ServerBundle (Aug 30, 2016)

Depends upon the following factors


- Game Server Requirements


- How many users are present on a single VM node (Try not going for OpenVZ VPS's as they are easily oversold, KVM / XEN are good platforms)


- What kind of Node you are on. Many new providers are currently using E3-1230v1 ( This is a 6 year out dated CPU and to top it off they are using OpenVZ with it which isn't very much capable of proper resource allocation. )


----------



## buildmyblock (Sep 13, 2016)

it all honestly depends on what you intend to run how many players any additional plugins or mods for the game like everyone says here for a personal server you will easily be able to run on a vps but if its a big clan server for example then dedicated would be the best way to go it 100% falls down to what you require


----------



## UltratechHost (Sep 13, 2016)

VPS is not preferable as the hardware is shared among VPS clients and if anything wrong happened like resource use or so then you might get suspended, so it would be great to go with Dedicated Server


----------



## Shaishav Babar (Sep 22, 2016)

It is depend upon VPS configuration that are required for the game you want to run on VPS. I would suggest dedicated server resources are better than VPS configuration. Game would be run smoothly on dedicated server.


----------



## OnACloud (Oct 27, 2016)

In my experience Dedicated Hardware is always best for Gaming Server.


This also means that contention ratios are not an issue in peak times and you eliminate the chances of getting your resources throttled.


----------



## drmike (Oct 28, 2016)

Gaming just sucks for most providers.  It can be high on resource abuse, and definitely gets lots of packet therapy (DDoS)..


Many VPS providers prohibit such servers on VPS.  You must read Terms of Service / similar before buying.


There are scores of cheap dedicated servers these days and probably best option.


Alternatively KVM virtualization can work so long as it isn't overloaded like average OpenVZ server and where company actually monitors the environment and deals with abuse proactively.


----------



## copperhost (Nov 22, 2016)

It depends on the vps server specs and what the software requires


generally a vps is cheaper than a dedicated server so if you can find a cheap vps with the proper specs


you will save money.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2017)

NO, A single VPS Server can't handle so many games as they eat too much CPU.Better go for a dedicated server & increase your budget as you need a powerful CPU to host so many games on a single server.

What is VPS Server?
VPS Server is a virtual private server, is a virtual machine sold as a service by an Internet hosting service. A VPS runs its own copy of an operating system, and customers may have superuser-level access to that operating system instance, so they can install almost any software that runs on that OS.


----------



## norival1992 (Jul 14, 2017)

VPS is the cheapest and most efficient way of running your game. if you have heavy users then a dedicated server with moderate configuration is suggested to start with VPS is good.


----------



## Monk (Jul 17, 2017)

I would never host game servers on a VPS. VPS's do not have direct access to some/most of the hardware, and a lot of CPU instructions are emulated by the host node. You'll end up with lots of latency and poor performance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm looking for a VPS that I can run Game servers off. I know it might be wiser to go with a Game server host, But I have my reasons.

- Downtime, This is a huge problem for me, In ALL of my past experiences with *Game server* hosts I always had ridiculous downtime.

- DDOS attacks.

- Control panels.

But that’s enough of my complaining, and also I am looking for the following:

- 2 cores

- 2 GB RAM

- 50 GB HDD space

- Must have above 500 GB of data

- Windows

I'm not worried about cost or anything.


----------



## ctrlswitches (Jul 27, 2017)

VPS is the best to use as gaming servers. You get complete server dedicated resources and easy scalability of server resources.


----------



## web-project (Jul 31, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I'm looking for a VPS that I can run Game servers off. I know it might be wiser to go with a Game server host, But I have my reasons.
> 
> - Downtime, This is a huge problem for me, In ALL of my past experiences with *Game server* hosts I always had ridiculous downtime.
> 
> ...



have you got budget in mind? any preferable server/node location?


----------



## Lampard (Oct 4, 2017)

Which Counter Strike are you talking about?
If its CS GO, then you can even run that on a 2 GB RAM VPS with 10 players without any lag. I have tried it.


----------



## stefiee (Oct 10, 2017)

RombelIrk said:


> I would like to run a CounterStrike server on a VPS, is it okay or I should better think of a dedicated server for this purpose? Thank you.


first confirm with your host.if you get ddos attacks you must remove the content or reslove it soon ..otherwise vps is best to run games


----------



## navigatorsystem (Oct 23, 2017)

VPS is the best to use as gaming servers. Check your server working good with multiple player at a time otherwise server re-installation again.
Server repair


----------



## web-project (Nov 15, 2017)

VPSServer said:


> Most providers will host gaming servers, CPU speed is most important.



and suspend or null route your server as soon as you do get attacks, your comments are pointless as you can get decent CPU speed with any provider!


----------



## TierNet (Nov 24, 2017)

There are pretty powerful VPS plans in the market nowadays that can sustain load so you can definitely consider it.


----------



## Vovaze (Feb 16, 2018)

RombelIrk said:


> I would like to run a CounterStrike server on a VPS, is it okay or I should better think of a dedicated server for this purpose? Thank you.



Well I think dedicated servers are best.


----------



## mellisa (Feb 19, 2018)

Its always recommended to avoid VPS for games, you can go for cloud servers with auto scaling options, so that resources will be increase and decrease as per games requirement.


----------

